# Critique My DIY Kitchen Cupboard Doors



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks great to me.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Something different thats for sure. It just may be spectacular..its hard to tell. Can you take a pic from further back. I realize that the renos is not complete yet.

I reserve the right to change my mind>>


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks.

I will try some pics when it gets dark out as the light from the window is too bright in the background.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

A couple of pics from further out.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like them----simple uncluttered,looks good to me----


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks good. Most people might not need new doors but just need an updated look. And this is a perfect kitchen cabinet for me.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I will leave the mock up there for about a year until the new house is ready before my final decision. I'll probably try different inserts in the meantime.

By the time I need them, I very well may just ask myself "what was I thinking?" :whistling2:


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

good to see that you at least have patience and are willing to look at it for a good while before making your final decision.
You are right, in 6 months or so, you could change your mind completely and end up with something you like even more.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is a good idea. but, imho, i think it would look way better with a real wood insert and in a darker finished kitchen.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone will be catching their belt loop and banging their hand on those handles occasionally if there will be lower cabinets like that. I have a fear of spiked fences that are shorter than me for the same reason that I'd fear those handles. I could trip and impale something that I don't want impaled, which is most things I possess. I liked the look of the top picture where the insert looks darker, then I saw the white insert and didn't like it, now I'm not a fan of either. If you could do some photo editing, you may want to put several of the doors side by side to get a better idea of what the kitchen would really look like with a row of cabinets like that.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

i like them.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

It's different, but a good kind of different. The center wood gives it an old look but not so old to make the "new" border look weird. You pulled it off man, good job.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> that is a good idea. but, imho, i think it would look way better with a real wood insert and in a darker finished kitchen.


Thanks.

I may try a wood veneer insert after I get back from my trip.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Dorado said:


> Someone will be catching their belt loop and banging their hand on those handles occasionally if there will be lower cabinets like that. I have a fear of spiked fences that are shorter than me for the same reason that I'd fear those handles. I could trip and impale something that I don't want impaled, which is most things I possess. I liked the look of the top picture where the insert looks darker, then I saw the white insert and didn't like it, now I'm not a fan of either. If you could do some photo editing, you may want to put several of the doors side by side to get a better idea of what the kitchen would really look like with a row of cabinets like that.


Thanks.

I like the style of handle but it's a little too "fat".

This one is 1/2" diameter. I swear I've seen them in 3/8" somewhere and not sticking out as much.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Metro said:


> It's different, but a good kind of different. The center wood gives it an old look but not so old to make the "new" border look weird. You pulled it off man, good job.


Thanks Metro.

This is exactly what I'm trying to achieve. Country/Heritage with a bit of modern mixed in.

Think of stainless steel counters with a white back painted glass back splash. It would give off a slight greenish hue.


----------



## nikumands (Apr 3, 2013)

I like the style and white lat board look of middle. I prefer less contrast on frame color. Great idea!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks nikumands.


----------



## zakany (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with Dorado about the handles. They may be clothes catchers.

I'd also worry about fine grooves and white being a PITA to clean and keep clean, especially in a kitchen that gets a lot of use. Fix'n it's suggestion would eliminate that. Since you're essentially framing the wood, you could select something really interesting, such as curly maple or purpleheart.

Since you're headed toward something transitional, what about hickory inserts?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

zakany said:


> I agree with Dorado about the handles. They may be clothes catchers.
> 
> I'd also worry about fine grooves and white being a PITA to clean and keep clean, especially in a kitchen that gets a lot of use. Fix'n it's suggestion would eliminate that. Since you're essentially framing the wood, you could select something really interesting, such as curly maple or purpleheart.
> 
> Since you're headed toward something transitional, what about hickory inserts?


Thanks for the comments.
We'll see how dirty this panel gets. I live with some real food slingers now.


----------



## felinesmom (Mar 26, 2011)

May I suggest a frosted or reeded glass insert. If you ever go to sell your place, I don't think too many potential buyers will go for your design.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

felinesmom said:


> May I suggest a frosted or reeded glass insert. If you ever go to sell your place, I don't think too many potential buyers will go for your design.


I would go for it. Nice job.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

felinesmom said:


> May I suggest a frosted or reeded glass insert. If you ever go to sell your place, I don't think too many potential buyers will go for your design.


Thanks for your input. The potential buyer scenario is interesting as my house is right on a main street making it somewhat undesirable already.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

oldhouseguy said:


> I would go for it. Nice job.


Thanks oldhouseguy.


----------

